
“I Contribute to the Windows Kernel. We Are Slower Than Other Operating Systems” - merraksh
http://blog.zorinaq.com/?e=74
======
geostyx
Link appears to be dead.

Edit: [https://archive.is/o5Ev1](https://archive.is/o5Ev1)

------
Piskvorrr
The post-script retraction is eerily familiar to today's news from DPRK.
"Everything is almost wonderful, the previous statements were in utmost
error."

